# Mad Men



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a search but did not see a thread come up on this show. I recently became addicted to this show after watching the first 2 seasons on DVD - am now watching season 3 on AMC as they air.

I think this is one of the best shows on television right now. Anyone else agree?

AMC » Mad Men Official Site


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like this show but I'm on like 5th episode of season 2 so I still have a lot of catching up to do. This is one of the only shows that my boyfriend and I can agree upon to watch. haha


----------



## zosojacks (Sep 28, 2009)

I FREAKIN' LOVE MAD MEN!

(sorry, I'm a passionate devotee)

I watched Season 1 online and became addicted, and watched Seasons 2 religiously every week. Season 3 is turning out to be very strange...

Favourite characters? I love Joan and Harry.


----------



## rei181 (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the show too! Joan is my fav. Did anyone see the SNL skit on Don Draper?...so funny.


----------



## Brie (Sep 30, 2009)

I LOVE< LOVE LOVE, this show!!! I have Seasons 1 and two on DVD and I'm waiting for Season 3 to air over here!!! There isn't anything i don't like about it!.
I love watching it with my mum because she talks about the stuff that happens and how similar it was to her life growing up then!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 2, 2009)

I watched seasons 1 and 2 in marathons. Loved it. Season three doesn't capture me as much.. I still have the 2 latest episodes stored, waiting for me to watch them. Same with Gossip Girl. I'm having some sort of tv show burnout...


----------

